# iCloud : impossible de me connecter



## hihi (28 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,



Je suis nouveau sur iCloud et depuis hier je ne peux plus me connecter à ma boîte mail par l’application Mail et par l’interface web.

Suis-je le seul, à avoir des soucis avec iCloud, mais aussi avec App Store sur Mac qui est très lent depuis hier ?



Bon dimanche


----------

